# Picked up a new toy today at vances



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Picked up a Yougslovian SKS today at vances they have them on sale for $99 anyone know were to buy some 7.62 x 39 ammo at a really good price best found so far is cheap as dirt


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

i just bought one made in china for a buck too. I got my ammo from cheaperthandirt.com You can get if for about $.10 a round. If you find it any cheaper anywhere else let me know. Some of the ammo is highly corrosive, It is old military surplus, so make sure you clean really good after shooting, Even if is says non-corrosive. Mine was 700 rounds for $70 and it came in what looks like a giant sardine can with a special can opener. You will need some of the stripper clips to load it if you don't have them already. You can buy the ammo already loaded on the clips, but it was more the last time I checked.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

great guns for the price! i've had one for about 10 years now.
there's alot of aftermarket products for them too.i've put a black monte carlo stock,scope and mount on mine and it really dressed it up.it's a real good shooter too!
you can load them without the stripper clips but it just takes a little longer.i've been debating on buying either nagant or an enfield the next time i get up to vances.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Cabelas has decent prices on ammo. I think you can get 500 rounds for around $65.00. Plus, you get a nice dry storage box with it. My buddy has one of those. It took him a long time toget it shooting right. Something with the gas valve had to be adjusted because it kept jamming. Plus, it was dirty as all get out. Anyhow, get yourself a bunch of those stripper clips or whatever they call them and it'll make your life a lot easier.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys i have looked at the stripper clips and cheap as dirt and cableas. Also looking at the 30 round clip has anyone put one on theres?


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a buddy who put one on his and it jams up sometimes. You can shoot 100 rounds without a jam and then have 3 jams in 30 rounds. I would reccommend keeping it stock. The gun was made for 10 rounds and it works best and most imortantly reliably with the original 10 shot clip. I would rather have 10 shots that I know will work than 30 that are likely to jam. I would also invest in a sight wrench from cheaper than dirt too. They shoot really high at 100 yards out of the box. At least mine did. They only cost a few dollars.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the advice bronzeback i was wonding what problems come along with the change over.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

This is where we get ours.http://www.sportsmansguide.com/browse/browse.asp?c=96&s=953


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

keeping them clean will basically take care of the jamming problem.i've never used any aftermarket mags though.i heard though that keeping any mags fully loaded for an extended period of time will cause jams.i guess it causes the spring to weaken a bit


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Picked up some ammo out at nortons off 23 north of delaware to get me by until order some. They had a good price for locally and were very nice. My first time stopping in there if anyof them are on here thanks for the help. Hope to get out tomorrow and crack a few off before work.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i got a nagant 7.62x54 and they are sweet guns... id like to buy some different stuff for mine.. as in stock and scope... found a aftermarket scope mount 20 bucks...


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

Fish4fun, here is a few places to get some ammo http://www.ammunitionstore.com http://www.aimsurplus.com/ http://www.ammoman.com/ http://www.southernohiogun.com/

any ammo you buy on stripper clips will be corrsive and not the best thing for the gas system on a Yugo if you want 30 round mags maybe you should think about getting AK . one more think to keep in mind is that the firing pin on a SKS is free floating. it needs to be cleaned. here is a link on how to take it apart.http://www.surplusrifle.com/sks/cleaning/hs.asp


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

I am an FFL in Geauga County that will completely endorse the Yugo (or any) SKS. I also like the Nagant. They are both cheap to shoot, and offer very good ballistics. I would hope that anybody here keeps me in mind for purchases of firearms, ammo, or outdoor products!(including tackle)

-Brian


----------

